# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro libros,dvd o artículos para iniciarme en este mundo...

## Veintiocho3

Hola a todos!!!
Teniendo en cuenta,que en este foro estoy leyendo que hay muchas personas que entendéis de este mundo, me gustaría poder comprar ciertos libros y artículos para adentrarme en este mundo tan mágico. Pero teniendo en cuenta que mi economía es pequeñita,pues prefiero empezar con artículos de segunda mano,y ahorrarme unos eurilos....
Gracias y espero que haya cositas que me pidáis ofrecer!!!😉

----------


## cholo

Si quieres DVDS te puedo vender
Mándame un privado y hablamos

----------


## Charlytako

Yo vendo algún artículo. Los tengo en wallapoop. Échales un vistazo. http://p.wallapop.com/i/383170504?_p...&_me=s_android

----------

